# Public Apology & Confession



## Larry Hughes (Nov 5, 2005)

In another post discussion that some of the elders have exercised sound Christly wisdom & given me sound Christ like council I´d like to both publicly confess my sinful anger, what I said & ask forgiveness.

To Martin I ask; forgive me as I burdened your conscience & labeled you among the pagan´s based on some comments. I emotionally over-reacted, my heart rose up in murder & I slandered you. I know it and I felt it. Please don´t take it as a problem with PB as this could have easily happened in a face to face. I´m your most foolish brother. Your private & others graciousness has torn my hard heart.

May grace make this a strengthening of us & not a weakening of us.

And to those who had the misfortune of seeing the ugliness, please forgive me & do not hold what I said to my dear brother as valid in ANY way.

And to the holy eyes of God Who surely saw more than men, look not upon my sin & iniquity, but forever blot out my sin with the precious holy blood of Christ, turn me & restore the joy of thy salvation unto me & bless my brothers with Christ.

Larry


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 5, 2005)

Larry,
By Gods grace, we are all still growing and have much garbage to be sifted out from our hearts. I thank you for your humility; may it be an example for myself and all those watching.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 5, 2005)

Love ya brother.


----------



## Steve Owen (Nov 5, 2005)

Larry, dear brother,
We have 'spoken' privately.
Think no more about it. It is forgotten.

Again, I very much regret causing the distress that you felt.

In haste,

Martin


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Nov 5, 2005)

More of this! More of this!


----------



## Larry Hughes (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks brothers!

Larry


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 5, 2005)

. . . and I would add a similar repentance toward anyone who was offended by my recent past postings challenging Martin's review of Matt's book on Covenant Theology - especially Martin, or others in the realm of D&R - especially Colleen.

Like most of us here, I have struggled with many theological issues (for me Baptism and especially D&R) and also what folllows, vis-Ã -vis practical holiness. I continue to be challenged by this opening paragraph from _Van Til's Apologetic_ by Bahnsen. Although the subject is Aplogetics, the principal is clearly just as applicable to polemics.


_"Contentious disputes arise," wrote John Calvin, "from the fact that many think less honorably than they ought of the greatness of divine wisdom, and are carried away by profane audacity."1 Calvin was commenting upon 1 Peter 3:15, a verse that has long been taken as the biblical charter for Christian apologetics. His words were not directed, however, at the "profane audacity" of the unbeliever who challenges the existence of God or the veracity of His word, but rather at those Christian apologists who fall short of recognizing and submitting to the superiority of God's wisdom as revealed in the pages of Scripture. Assuming for themselves the self-sufficiency and intellectual pride of autonomy,2 they launch into battle with antagonistic unbelievers (who are themselves marked by the same self-sufficiency and intellectual pride) with an "audacity" that is "profane""”not befitting those who live under the lordship of Jesus Christ. The sorry result, as Calvin knew, is nothing but the kind of contentious disputes that should be shunned by servants of the Lord (2 Tim. 2:23-26)._

[Edited on 11-6-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## pastorway (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 6, 2005)

This is an encouraging thing to see humble men on both sides  

This is what makes the board special 

In Christ,
Blade


----------



## Peters (Nov 11, 2005)

"Other things may be worse for the breaking, yet a heart is never at the best till it be broken."

- Sir Richard Baker


----------

